# Good jobs with no college?



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

What are some good paying jobs you can get without college?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i hate to say this but its all about who you know, i talked to a guy at the agency yesterday and i just checked his linkedin page he didnt even go to college yet worked at an accounting firm for 2 years, i have an accounting diploma with really good gpa yet cant find a ****ing internship, clearly he's good looking and well rounded and probably have powerful parents, and now he has a full time job at the largest agency in north america


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

monotonous said:


> i hate to say this but its all about who you know, i talked to a guy at the agency yesterday and i just checked his linkedin page he didnt even go to college yet worked at an accounting firm for 2 years, i have an accounting diploma with really good gpa yet cant find a ****ing internship, clearly he's good looking and well rounded and probably have powerful parents, and now he has a full time job at the largest agency in north america


Really?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Trades


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

The only thing i can think of is owning a business. You can either work up to owning a business by getting a low level job and then working your way to the top, or maybe you can get a loan and plunge right in. There is definitely a lot of demand for restaurants, dry cleaning, nail salons, tea shops, all sorts of weird stuff. You have to assess the needs of where you live and find a business niche accordingly.

Hmm I guess you could also be a best selling author without a degree. Or an artist. Or, like someone else mentioned, you could go to trade school and earn a living doing a trade such as metal working, plumbing, carpentry, cobbling, sewing, a lot of things I suppose.

Oh, and there's always crime. That can be very lucrative, provided you don't get caught.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

A trade (electrician, plumber, etc.) or own a business. Either start your own or buy a franchise.


----------



## jamie1029 (Mar 1, 2014)

monotonous said:


> i hate to say this but its all about who you know, i talked to a guy at the agency yesterday and i just checked his linkedin page he didnt even go to college yet worked at an accounting firm for 2 years, i have an accounting diploma with really good gpa yet cant find a ****ing internship, clearly he's good looking and well rounded and probably have powerful parents, and now he has a full time job at the largest agency in north america


I find this a little hard to believe. What is he doing at this accounting firm?? Without going to college and getting a degree, even if he did get in the industry through nepotism, how could he really progress anywhere without any qualifications? If he ever tried to switch jobs he would be asked for his qualifications which he wouldnt be able to provide?


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

A lot of people who start their own business fail.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

NoHobbies said:


> A lot of people who start their own business fail.


It's better then being unemployed for many years.


----------



## jamie1029 (Mar 1, 2014)

Another thing you can potentially do to make money, for those with SA is to be a trader. E.g. currency trader, or share trader. I'm not talking about the guys who look at a chart or two and decide to buy.. thats gambling. I'm talking about spending the time to construct a trading model.. write you model in Matlab or Excel if you are really good at Macros. It needs to be statistical based and you need a mathematical background to have a chance of it working.

Advantages?? You dont need to talk to anyone.. just stare at a computer screen. My brother has supplemented his income with an average of 30,000gbp a year through trading. He's a smart cookie. It's possible.


----------



## NE1CME (Sep 17, 2011)

If you're in the US, just get a job at McDonalds and then stand out in the streets and demand to be paid $15/hr. Apparently that's what we do these days.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Owning a business, but the truth of the matter is most people aren't cut out for it. You work harder working for yourself then you do working for a boss.


----------



## Silent Knight (Sep 13, 2011)

Work at FedEx. Some entry positions start at $10-$11 an hour. The real money is during peak season when everybody needs something delivered.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Do a trade or become a train driver.


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

I wish I could answer this, but I can't. I'm unemployed now after working for a sales/call centre company, but was let go as wasn't reaching targets. I'm 25 and never went to University (although I was close to going at one point) and now I'm in this situation looking for a job. I haven't even got the money to move out of my father's home right now. Rent prices are expensive, unless you have someone to move out with. I tried looking at apartments in the area to rent, but for their size and cleanliness, they're really overpriced.

The thing is, without an education it is hard in today's society. I really enjoy acting, but to make it professionally here in the UK, I would need to go to drama school and spend 3 years studying drama, only to come out and possibly struggle to get by on the little amount of acting work I could get; unless of course you are the 1% and strike it lucky by starring in a medium-large budget film/t.v show.


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

Are economy and generation is so screwed its not funny,im getting a degree in one of the fields with the highest employment and im still paniacking about getting a job.something like 60% to 50% of college graduates are unemployed or underemployed.Alot of the times your not better off if you go to college,because then u,ll have no job and be saddled with debt,yay.Then if you don't go to college something like 90% of business that are created fail in there first year,then you have to work minimum wage or do physical labor that doesn't pay that good and wears down your body.The economy sucks and I don't see it,getting better.wages have remained the same for years while prices have gone up are parents and grandparents had it a hell of a lot easier then our generation.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

M0rbid said:


> It's better then being unemployed for many years.


Depends how much money you lose from the business. Sometimes it isn't any better because not only are you unemployed but you are even further into debt.


----------



## Jacked416 (Dec 31, 2013)

I quit high school and I make close to $70,000 a year. I got my truck licence so I work for a big excavation company as a dump truck driver. Don't know where you live but here in Toronto, Canada unionized dump truck and ready mixed concrete truck drivers get paid really well. Most of my friends quit highschool also and they make even more than me. They work in high rise construction as laborers and cement finishers. So if you don't mind working outdoors this is an option.


----------



## Ohio Fatso (Mar 17, 2008)

Unless you've got some really good sales skills (which I doubt anybody on here would have), you're not going to find anything that pays well without college. 

You either have to borrow the money and waste your prime in college like the rest of us or work at McDonald's for minimum wage or at a call center. 

Either way, you really can't win.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

jamie1029 said:


> Another thing you can potentially do to make money, for those with SA is to be a trader. E.g. currency trader, or share trader. I'm not talking about the guys who look at a chart or two and decide to buy.. thats gambling. I'm talking about spending the time to construct a trading model.. write you model in Matlab or Excel if you are really good at Macros. It needs to be statistical based and you need a mathematical background to have a chance of it working.
> 
> Advantages?? You dont need to talk to anyone.. just stare at a computer screen. My brother has supplemented his income with an average of 30,000gbp a year through trading. He's a smart cookie. It's possible.


That's awesome.
What sorts of inputs/stats would one use as the basis for their model?
Wouldn't that information show itself in the form of price action on a chart?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Unionized Concierge. $23-26 an hour with paid vacation and full health benefits.


----------

